# 08 brute 750 crank kit



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I am currently doing a complete rebuild on my brute and was wondering where is the best place to get my crank kit from. The dealership is ridiculous on their price and my old connection at mollers in bastrop quit so I'm lost.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DSC or B&C Racing. Both can be found here on the forum.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks P I really like this site by the way took me a little bit to figure it out but there is alot of good info and good people giving it. Thanks for creating such a unique and helpful site.:309149:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We're here to help!! :bigok:


----------

